# FR: I am in Vendome square



## deny80

Can you solve this doubt: what's the French for "I am in Vendome square"?

Je suis en Place Vendome.
Je suis à la Place Vendome.

Thank you!


----------



## tie-break

Je suis place Vendôme.


----------



## deny80

Thank you, I didn't know that... Is it the same for rue, avenue, boulevard?


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais je dirais : _J'habite place Vendôme_, mais : _Je suis à la place Vendôme_…


----------



## tie-break

Il doit y avoir une règle quelque part 

Il me semble pourtant qu'on tend généralment à omettre l'article dans ces constructions.

_J'habite place Vendôme._

_Rendez-vous demain à 16 h place Vendôme._

_Je me trouve en ce moment place Vendôme_ (est-il correct ?)

Je suis place Vendôme (est-il également possible ?)


----------



## ascoltate

You'll notice that "je suis place" (and even "je suis place Vendôme") get several Google hits, and from French authors --
it sounds, however, like a very specific style - like a writer trying to get you into the action, situating you there (much like living). To express simple location, rather than a state of existence or a residence, I would opt for "à la"--


----------



## ascoltate

by the way, in Québec, "on habite/demeure/reste s'a rue/sur la rue Vendôme" -- but never mind... (and yes, it probably *is* an Anglicism in this case...)


----------



## Maître Capello

tie-break said:


> _J'habite place Vendôme._
> _Rendez-vous demain à 16 h __p__lace Vendôme. _
> _Je me trouve en ce moment __p__lace Vendôme_ (est-il correct ?)
> _Je suis place Vendôme_ (est-il également possible ?)



Au fait, on pourrait également utiliser la préposition _sur_ :
_Je suis *sur* la place Vendôme._


----------



## benjk74

Maître Capello said:


> Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais je dirais : _J'habite place Vendôme_, mais : _Je suis à la place Vendôme_…


 

Je suis place Vendôme.....c'est mieux


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

deny80 said:


> Thank you, I didn't know that... Is it the same for rue, avenue, boulevard?


 
C'est possible aussi avec ces mots : "JE SUIS RUE DU POT DE FER", "JE SUIS BOULEVARD DIDEROT", "JE SUIS AVENUE DES PLATANES". On peut aussi utiliser une préposition, mais on ne dit que "sur le boulevard..." et non "dans le boulevard"  , au contraire de "dans la rue" ou "dans/sur l'avenue".


----------



## timpeac

J.F. de TROYES said:


> C'est possible aussi avec ces mots : "JE SUIS RUE DU POT DE FER", "JE SUIS BOULEVARD DIDEROT", "JE SUIS AVENUE DES PLATANES". On peut aussi utiliser une préposition, mais on ne dit que "sur le boulevard..." et non "dans le boulevard"  , au contraire de "dans la rue" ou "dans/sur l'avenue".


 Can you think of why it might be "dans la rue" but "sur le boulevard"? Of course these things are often "it just is", but I wonder if native speakers perceive an underlying reason, or possible explanation?


----------



## Punky Zoé

timpeac said:


> Can you think of why it might be "dans la rue" but "sur le boulevard"? Of course these things are often "it just is", but I wonder if native speakers perceive an underlying reason, or possible explanation?


Hi

According to le Bon Usage the reason is that a street is lined with houses  making so a kind of frame, of box, then "dans" is used as in "dans la boite". It is different for "boulevard" or "avenue" which are wider.

BTW we do say je suis dans la rue, je marche dans la rue, mais la fenêtre donne sur la rue.


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais je dirais : _J'habite place Vendôme_, mais : _Je suis à la place Vendôme_…


 
Je dirais comme toi, ou _Je suis_ _sur la_. Je suis place Vendôme sonne vraiment drôle à mes oreilles. Je suis plutôt Nicole M. 

Pour ce qui est de _habiter,_ avec ou sans préposition,j'ajoute cette page de la BDL. 

Je dis marcher/jouer dans la rue. Mais je dis (à tort, et à la québécoise) que j'habite/demeure sur la rue unetelle. Ma logique me dit que l'édifice n'est pas dans la rue... il la longe.


----------



## Fred_C

benjk74 said:


> Je suis place Vendôme.....c'est mieux


 Non, c'est moins bien.
Habiter peut être transitif.
On peut "habiter (la) place Vendôme", c'est tout à fait correct.

Quant à "être" place Vendôme, sans préposition, il s'agit d'un emploi fréquent mais inélégant, exactement comme "travailler sur Paris", au lieu de "travailler à Paris".


----------

